# SMF TDs - under construction



## sumosmoke (Jan 10, 2011)

The Event's Committee has decided to take a short hiatus on the monthly contests offered through the site. We are in the process of revamping the rules to make it easier for all to participate.

Thanks for your patience while we work to make the contests better for SMF!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 10, 2011)

A well deserved break, everyone did a great job for 2010, especially Laurel. Looking forward to some more fun this year.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 10, 2011)

these things are fun and bring out some good ideas...........


----------



## les3176 (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a great break!! I am really looking forward to starting to do this!


----------



## bbally (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your hard work laurel... and judges.  I hope it will continue.


----------



## meateater (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the new T-downs.


----------



## 55499 (Feb 23, 2011)

Where Art Though SMF Throwdown...Wherefore Art Thou!?!?!?!


----------

